# Does anyone have a good source for Pain Mgmt?



## andelacruz (Dec 28, 2009)

Does anyone have a good source that I might be able to get for pain management, I have never worked in this type of area and it is confusing for all of the injections, etc???  Thanks


----------



## hgolfos (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi, 

I have found that the most useful and easy to use reference is Anesthesia & Pain Answers online resource published by Decision Health.  It contains a wealth of info in an easy to understand format.  You can visit their site and purchase a subscription at the following link:

http://www.anesthesiapainanswers.com/Default.aspx


----------



## andelacruz (Dec 30, 2009)

*thanks*

Thank you so much for this site, it looks awesome and can't wait to show my boss!!!


----------



## hgolfos (Dec 30, 2009)

You're welcome!  ;-)


----------



## vanessa10 (Jan 7, 2010)

www.cmm.hhs.gov/ 
Medicare has the best guidelines for pain billing because most of your pain billing patients are Medicare and Workers Comp.  So state guidelines are the best reference on how to do most of your pain billing.


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree with Vaness09-the National and Local Coverage Determinations are the best tool for making sure your procedures are meeting medical necessity guidelines, billed correctly and documented. With RAC and everything else, it's a good idea to use them anyway. The added bonus of using the CMS guidelines is that when anything gets denied by auto, work comp, etc you can cite the LCD/NCD and have an extremely strong argument.


----------

